
Fuck it, Ship it - endswapper
https://hackernoon.com/fuck-it-ship-it-905afd092547
======
codr4life
Agree, without feedback you're coding in the dark and it's way to easy to get
caught up in the turd polishing game. Unless you're just trying to squeeze
money out of it, then by all means; polish those turds until they shine like
Facebook; or better yet, get a life.

